# en responia



## Mr. Lleida

Una altra frase de Pedrolo que m'ha deixat una mica perplex...

"Per remota que fos la possibilitat d'associar-me al crim, voila extremar totes les precaucions, que mai no pogués ser dit que, per culpa meva, havíem fracassat. Si havia de ser perfecta, ho seria. _*En responia.*_"

A què es refereix "en responia"?

Gràcies!


----------



## Agró

A la mateixa cosa que una mica abans qualifica com a “perfecta”, que, però, no puc esbrinar. Potser un tipus de crim?
_En_ _responia_ equival, diria jo, a “ho garantia”.


----------



## Xiscomx

Estàs segur que no hi ha error de transcripció:   _ En __responia_ en lloc de _Em_ _responia_? Si fos així, ho entendria com _Em deia a jo mateixa._


----------



## Mr. Lleida

Xiscomx, la veritat és que aquesta edició de Edicions 62 está plena d'errors, a llavors potser tens raó!


----------



## Penyafort

No té perquè ser un error. Com bé diu l'Agró, respondre d'alguna vol dir donar garantia d'alguna cosa, estar disposat a assumir la culpa de quelcom. Hi mancaria una mica més de context per tal de saber a què es refereix el "perfecta".


----------



## Doraemon-

Responia "de la seva decisió d'associar-se al crim", si finalment ho decidia.
En castellà "respondía de ello" (del que acaba de citar, que si ho feia no fracassarien per culpa seva).


----------



## Mr. Lleida

Gràcies per totes les respostes. Realment és una frase difícil.
Crec que "ho garantia" hi encaixa millor (en anglès: "I'd make sure of it.") No sé si és la traducció "perfecta", però té sentit en el context.


----------



## Xiscomx

Mr. Lleida said:


> "Per remota que fos la possibilitat d'associar-me al crim, vo*li*a extremar totes les precaucions, que mai no pogués ser dit que, per culpa meva, havíem fracassat. Si havia de ser perfecta, ho seria. _*En responia.*_"
> 
> A què es refereix "en responia"?


He repassat novament el text i les respostes dels companys i he d'afegir, a més de lo ja dit a #3, que molt bé podria substituir-se _*Em*_ _*responia*_ per _*Em*_ _*corresponia*_ o _*Em*_ _*pertocava*_ o _*Em*_ _*pertanyia*_, però ara crec que l'expressió més apropiada per harmonitzar la seqüència de les dues oracions finals seria:
«Si havia de ser perfecta, ho seria. *Ho havia de fer».*
o
«Si havia de ser perfecta, ho seria. _*Ho mereixia*.»_


----------

